# Minnesota Spray Truck



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## outalne94z71 (Jul 5, 2011)

too bad that is one of the older psi rigs, the ones they started building in about 2001 got the atlas-copco compressors and those are much nicer than the quincy, still a good deal for 12k, heck i think psi is asking 6k for our old setup that was taken out of the truck and that is just the compressor and water tank with a 2 cyl wisconsin engine to power it, no hoses or pump and i don't think the mixing tank either.


----------

